# Who uses "Lyro"



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay, so Glanz Wössner Orchideen often uses the name "Wossner" when naming hybrids, who In Charm Orchids in Taiwan uses "In Charm" when naming hybrids. Who uses "Lyro"?


----------



## Candace (Jun 28, 2008)

That would be Bob Wellenstein from Antec.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2008)

hmmm. i wonder what it means.
thanks!

(if i had been thinking i would have gone to the Royal Hort Society's Orchid Grex Search and looked it up but i forgot i could do that)


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 28, 2008)

*what it means....*

If his wife's first name is LYnn, and Bob's would be RObert
=Lyro
Just guessing. Of course, maybe the Ly could be from something else.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2008)

being a hoosier by birth, i hereby retract all negative things i've ever said about you buckeyes as, well, i never woulda figured that out....
thanks


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2008)

Oooh, that's a great guess! I hope Bob weighs in and tells us whether it is true or not! Never thought of it but that does make sense. 

I guess another question would be "who first registered Lyro Blackhawk?"


----------



## Gilda (Jun 28, 2008)

R & L Wellenstein 2001..they are listed as all the Lyro X registers, and there's a bunch !


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Gilda, I went looking and didn't turn up much but only because I was being lazy and couldn't recall the cross that is Lyro Blackhawk! Dopey me...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2008)

Heather said:


> Thanks Gilda, I went looking and didn't turn up much but only because I was being lazy and couldn't recall the cross that is Lyro Blackhalk! Dopey me...




hey, dopey, don't you mean Lyro Blackhawk? oke:
(actually, if you just put "Paph" in the genus line and "Lyro" in the grex line, it brings up everything containing the word "lyro" anywhere in it)


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> hey, dopey, don't you mean Lyro Blackhawk? oke:
> (actually, if you just put "Paph" in the genus line and "Lyro" in the grex line, it brings up everything containing the word "lyro" anywhere in it)



Dude, you're the one that asked the question in the first place! :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2008)

yup. (post #3 acknowledges it that...)


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2008)

ohio-guy said:


> If his wife's first name is LYnn, and Bob's would be RObert=LyroJust guessing. Of course, maybe the Ly could be from something else.



Damn good guess!



likespaphs said:


> being a hoosier by birth, i hereby retract all negative things i've ever said about you buckeyes as, well, i never woulda figured that out....thanks


:rollhappy::rollhappy:me neither!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 29, 2008)

*If I am right.....*

So what do I win ?


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, Lyro is from LYnn & RObert. We had been trying to get the registrar to let us use our farm prefix LSF, and they wouldn't accept it. Said it had to be a word". I pointed out lot's of examples of nonwords being used, then they said it had to be pronouncable. I told them I was from Elbonia and we didn't have vowels, but that didn't work either, so we came up with Lyro. Now, with the rule changes, we are using LSF when we rarely have time to register crosses. Will catch up someday soon. What do you win - you get to look at the nice first bloom roth Lynn just sent me the image of, quite a nice large chunky flower:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a beauty.

And I like the "word" Lyro -- very lyrical.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice roth. I like Lyro too. 

You know - anyone who has seen or read _Wicked_, the name of the "wicked" witch of the West, Elphaba, comes from the first letters of L. Frank Baum's name, the author of the _Wizard of Oz_ series. 

Our newest sanctuary at New England Wild is Na(Nathan)Sa(Sara)Mi(Michelle) = Nasami. Named for the first two letters of the family who owned it's three children. I think it's a nice way to honor someone!


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice Roth, Bob. Great dorsal.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 1, 2008)

OK Bob, what's the parents used in this roth?


----------

